# DC Ceptor's



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with DC Ceptor's? Found a good deal on them. Also tried on another pair of expensive DC Boas that were pretty comfortable. Just curious if anyone has any horror stories to avoid them.

Thanks


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I see they're $129 on whiskey. If you need boots, for that price they're a steal.


----------



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

Extremo said:


> I see they're $129 on whiskey. If you need boots, for that price they're a steal.


Shhh. That is exactly what I meant by a good deal. The quantity in my size hasn't changed the last two times I saw it. Finally want to pull the trigger and they won't come up.


----------

